
Show HN: This Boulder startup will rewrite the rules of encrypted messaging - conclave_global
http://www.builtincolorado.com/2017/02/24/conclave-secure-encrypted-messaging-app
======
Lordarminius
A very interesting company I'll certainly be watching in the days ahead. The
idea that I can see who my data is shared with is a really cool idea

~~~
conclave_global
Thanks for checking us out! We look forward to bringing you super powers ;D

------
sova
When you say "military grade crytpo" does it mean Elliptic Curve Crypto or
something else?

~~~
conclave_global
Conclave was originally designed for sharing classified information in Top
Secret environments. Our entire security architecture, which includes some
elliptic curve elements, is available on our website.

~~~
sova
Well I must say that I have not been current with all cryptographic
advancements. It would appear as though AES256-GCM is excellent for nearly
every application. I am using S-crypt which, among other great advancements
like slightly-different hashes for the same inputs, exploits the fact that
non-sequential memory reads are slightly more expensive than sequential reads,
[http://www.tarsnap.com/scrypt/scrypt.pdf](http://www.tarsnap.com/scrypt/scrypt.pdf)

